# Medical malpractice insurance for school?



## ageez (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello all,
We have had a letter today from the headteacher at our son's school, saying that the school requires medical malpractice insurance. They want us to give permission for them to pass on his medical details to their insurance provider. Is this something that all schools do?


----------



## Monica (Apr 20, 2012)

ageez said:


> Hello all,
> We have had a letter today from the headteacher at our son's school, saying that the school requires medical malpractice insurance. They want us to give permission for them to pass on his medical details to their insurance provider. Is this something that all schools do?



I never heard of this. Carol's schools never asked us for permission to do anything like that. Maybe they do it automatically without asking permission


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

Well speaking as someone who has been an insurance broker to several NHS Trusts, let alone local councils/LEA's - insurers will want to know in what circumstances the school will need to 'do whatever it is they need to do'.  They won't actually need any childs name or address.  So I think the school are being a bit OTT frankly - Yes they need to say 'we have a child that has T1 diabetes and we need to administer his lunchtime jab, test his blood, see to it that we have and can administer hypo remedy of choice' or whatever it is they need to do for the child.  And also what training they've had to do all this.  But that's all.  And I wouldn't expect them to ask parent's permission, if you don't identify the child, why would they need permission? - you already give them parental-type responsibility when you leave the child inside their door.

What do they do with asthmatic children? - or children with broken bones in plaster etc?

I mean if something awful happened and they needed to use CPR, someone might sue them or something - but really the only difference is, this one is every day not once in a blue moon.

So I'd just ask em what details they plan on releasing!  And if you aren't happy with the answer, ring the LEA to find out why.


----------



## ageez (Apr 21, 2012)

*I thought this was a bit OTT*

Thanks for that. I thought it was a bit strange myself.

I think the headteacher is trying to get at me a bit. 

I complained that they prevented my son from using his usual room to have his injection on Monday, as there was a meeting going on in it. Instead, they insisted that the TA took him into the school library to have his insulin, which is far from private. I wrote a very reasonable letter, asking that they ensure he has a private place every lunch time. (I'm sure the headteacher would not want to get her bottom out in the library!)

Her snippy reply letter told me that we had to be more flexible when they had an important meeting in that room. And then she requests permission to give out his personal medical information.

Hmmm.


----------



## rhall92380 (Apr 21, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I mean if something awful happened and they needed to use CPR, someone might sue them or something - but really the only difference is, this one is every day not once in a blue moon.



Contrary to popular belief nobody has ever been sued in this country for errors in applying first aid. Obviously first aiders need to undertake only procedures for which they have been trained, though.

Richard


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

Well maybe Richard - but that's the premise behind all types of Liability and/or Professional Indemnity insurance - just in case you do, it pays for your defence whether or not you are guilty of any negligence and any damages if you are liable.


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am a childminder and have insurance provided by the NCMA (National Childminding Association) which covers incorrect administration of first aid, or some such wording, but I have never had to name any children in my care.  Obviously if an incident occurred then I would have to submit a full report, countersigned by the parents, but have never had to name children up front.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 25, 2012)

hi i never had any request like that from graham school , only when he nwas with the childminder she made a fewchanges on her insurance


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 25, 2012)

I have never ever heard of a school asking that particular question before, ever and I know a hell of a lot of parents with kids with diabetes.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 26, 2012)

Carly is at Nursery and I never had anything like that.


----------



## ageez (Apr 26, 2012)

*Denied permission*

Hi all, thanks for your input. I have told the headteacher that I give permission for the school to tell their insurers that they have a child with type 1 in their care, without giving any personal information about him. No name, date of birth, address or anything else. I will update when I get a reply!


----------

